

Whats the best way to track success of ad campaigns? - manasnutcase

Hey Guys,
We just launched Mingle Trips and I am using various ads on Facebook to get initial users to the site. 
But my problem is that I do not know how many of them are actually converting - ie. creating a trip on Mingle Trips. 
I can create different landing page for each campaign and track that way. But this looks like too clumsy a method. 
Is there a better way to do this? 
I tried Google Analytics and KissMetrics, but doesn't solve my purpose.
Thanks.
======
qxb
Why does Google Analytics not meet your needs? Rather than creating different
landing pages, have you tried tagging the links in the ads using Google's URL
builder [0] and then using Goals and Funnels in Analytics to track
conversions?

[0]
[http://www.google.com/support/googleanalytics/bin/answer.py?...](http://www.google.com/support/googleanalytics/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=55578)

